

Would you pass the test to get a job with Thomas A. Edison? - SocksCanClose
http://www.nps.gov/edis/learn/education/the-edison-test.htm

======
DigitalSea
I tell you what: I did a lot better on this test than I have done during
certain programming technical interviews in the past. Interesting and diverse
set of questions Edison asked potential employees, at the same time kind of
cool the questions were more general knowledge than they were specific to
electronics or science.

